# Almost ready



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Just finished the poly coat. Yes I did spray it outside and yes my wife knows I hang sticks from the ceiling lamp! I do usually dry them outside but it's been pretty humid lately. Still needs a lanyard and I'm considering a medallion. I'll post again when it's all done.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Not sure why I posted this under general. Must be bedtime.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

You sure have a understanding wife don't thin I would get away with that without a lot of earache.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah, I got lucky! She's an artist so we have her paints other bits and bobs all over the house as well.


----------

